# What are people seeing out there????



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

Just went out for the Muzzleloader this morning in the Chalk Creek area. LOTS and LOTS of little bucks. Spikes and little 2 points everywhere, but still waiting for a big fella. With the numbers of small bucks, it looks to be a good hunt in a couple years......
Just wondering what others are seeing. I realize most of you are out for the whole weekend, so post your results and stories when you get back.


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I had the same experience lots of little guys and only 3 or 4 worth shooting, they were too far away. It was still good to see all of those bucks.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Our score is............. 16 y/o son 0 Deer 7

He has had some good shots, a real nice three point last night. All the other shots two pointers, some big some small.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I decided to use my dedicated hunter advantages and I went out yesterday. We started hiking at 4 am and didn't stop hiking til 9 pm. We saw lots and lots of little and some what decent bucks, But I am going to be picky and it has to be over 26 wide for me to pull the trigger. I did bump a few deer in the trees but since my dumb a$$ left the binos at home I couldn't do anything but watch them run through the trees. I did take the spotter but sure could have used the bino's. All in all we had alot of fun and I look forward to going back out next week.


----------



## ridgetops (Sep 16, 2007)

I saw some really, really nice deer. Also, the buck to doe ratio was very high. Now, if we could only get the overall numbers of the herd up.


----------



## needsomehuntn (Sep 24, 2007)

Went out for a couple of hours this morning and saw 5 small bucks and 3 does. There are a lot of little bucks this year.


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

my holes are empty!
i had a trail cam up for 6 days, only a doe, i hiked the same places that have always produced good to great bucks, the years past i would see over a 100 head a day with at least 30 bucks, i hunted my [email protected]@ off from wend 5 am to this morning at 11. i broke camp in the snow disgusted. 4 days of hard dark to dark hunting i'll bet i saw less than 20 deer, and 4 little bucks still with momma,
i even broke down and road hunted last night and this morning! nothing
i did however see about 1000 elk, and a couple real nice bulls.

i'm hitting some old spots in the morning, and maybe looking for some new ones. :roll:


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i saw two shooters and put good stalks on them each one was with in 60 yards when another hunter came over the ridge and spooked them both. there were a few little guys running around with mamma as well. overall the hunt was far better than last year but worse than three years ago. 

one positive thing was i was into huge bulls all week the bad thing is that i can't draw a tag for one of them to save my soul. 

overall i had a great muzzy hunt and will be looking forward to the rifle hunt coming up this month as well.


----------

